

The End of the Portfolio Megastars - designker
http://unintuitive.com/blog/the-end-of-the-portfolio-mega-stars

======
kenjackson
That Stephen Fry quote to open the article is absurd. It's a great example of
a quote from someone who has never built or led.

It's like my neighbor who can tell me how he'd never make those passes across
the middle -- of course he's never even played high school football, much less
be one of the best QBs to ever play the game.

It's just annoying beyond belief how little appreciation people have for how
hard it is to build software. Even those that claim they are tech savvy think
that yelling at people to "wow" them will suddenly create a great product.

~~~
geon
I couldn't find the context of the quote, but the quote alone doesn't imply it
would help to complain, only that it would feel good.

~~~
designker
The quote is from this article [http://www.stephenfry.com/2008/12/11/gee-one-
bold-storm-comi...](http://www.stephenfry.com/2008/12/11/gee-one-bold-storm-
coming-up/)

------
djt
Its good to look back at what people thought at the time, so many articles are
written after the fact and fail to take into consideration the prevailing
thought at the time.

